
Dell's Canvas display is like a Surface Studio without the PC - belltaco
http://www.windowscentral.com/dells-canvas-display-surface-studio-without-pc
======
marcoperaza
Surface Studio: 28" @ 4500x3000

Dell Canvas: 27" @ 2560x1440

~~~
slededit
For the price the specs are awful. The surface studio is marginally more
expensive, much better quality, and you get the PC with it.

